# New girl in this community



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

Doesn't look like a suffered hell







(or any other people in this posts) We should be proud of our resilience


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

ah lol! i thought you were a man because you were so pissed off in your last post hihi


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

I can see it in your eyes. If you look really closely, you can see it in the eyes of almost everyone with dp. It's like there is a deadness behind them.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

you've noticed that too TFP, it's so crazy how everyone with DP loses that spark of life in their eyes. oh well, though. not to worry, you get it back.

alegoribar, are you 15 or have you had DP for 15 years. wasn't sure which you meant.


----------



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> you've noticed that too TFP, it's so crazy how everyone with DP loses that spark of life in their eyes. oh well, though. not to worry, you get it back.
> 
> alegoribar, are you 15 or have you had DP for 15 years. wasn't sure which you meant.


I look much younger than my age, Ive had it for 15 years.


----------



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I can see it in your eyes. If you look really closely, you can see it in the eyes of almost everyone with dp. It's like there is a deadness behind them.


Really? I cannot distinguish it, I will look at the other pics and try to notice.


----------



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

FoXS said:


> ah lol! i thought you were a man because you were so pissed off in your last post hihi


Yeah I know I was super mega mad! (I still am, I hate it)


----------



## yuliam51375 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Alegoribar,I know how you feel,I've had it for 13 years now,and there so many thngs that I will love to do,but I dont because of this damm feeling,that makes me feel so insecure,but I know that if it wouldnt be for the DP,i would be a much happier person,everyday when wake up,am always hoping that this feeling will no longer hunt me and will disapear for good,because I want to feel reality,and be able to enjoy it like I used to before DP,but I have faith that this will go away one day,so try to relax,and think positive dont do nothing crazy,because are cure and releve might be just around the corner.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea..the eyes are separate communicators from that lovely smile. Still a cute picture though.


----------

